# What are MRE's worth



## zitheran (Dec 3, 2011)

First of all if am new to this. I think my first purchase is going to be some MRE's. I found some in my area but do now know what they are worth. Link here MRE's on Armslist. Thank you


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*First*, Texas is a long way from YOUR area.

*Second*, If you were really looking up MRE's, you would have had 1000's of results from your search. You couldn't compare 2-3?

*Third*, If you have something to sell, contact the admin. They will be happy to set you up as a vendor.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking at the packaging I can tell that these MRE's are a bit older. You want to make sure of the dates on the cases as some older ones do go bad.

We can buy them by the case on Base at the Commisary for 8 dollars a piece. I have in the past sold some of my old ones for 5 dollars a piece. I would say that *if you can get the Military type MRE's for 5 dollars or less a piece then you are doing good*. I always bring home a couple of cases from each deployment. I also buy my limit during exercises on base at 3.25 each, that is the cost of meals on Active Duty so the Chow Hall sells them to those of us that want them.


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

MRE's would be great for emergencies just rotate out the older dates, (use them first) I worked at FT BENNING GA and ate them several times a week. The only problem I ran into was some of them are SO SALTY as to almost make me sick. Otherwise great for camping or survival stuff. 

REMEMBER that those heat packs in the mre's will boil asap so be careful so you do not get burned. also use the heat packs where there is plenty of ventilation.


----------

